# Some Paddling Divas Standout - These are mine!



## nicoleg (Nov 14, 2003)

*so cute*

We'll have to start a junior girls kayak league in 5 yrs or so!

Here is little Zoe Wigston in mommy's boat (6 months old)-


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Those are so sweet! Betty boaters in the making!


----------

